# My anubias rhizome fell off, is this a death sentence?



## LeotheBeta (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Two days ago I bought an A. nana prepackaged from a pet store, once I removed it to add to my aquarium I realized the rhizome was not attached to the plant. I was wondering if there is a chance to save the plant or if I should exchange it for a new one. I currently have the plant attached in a little pot with gravel and the rhizome floating free in the tank.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi LeotheBeta

Welcome to APC
I would first try to return the anubias to the store, if that fails attach the rhizome to a section of wood or rock with a rubber band. The rhizome is the live growing part of the plant, it may take a long time to regrow the leaves if (and this can be a big if) the rhizome is still healthy.


----------



## LeotheBeta (Dec 1, 2009)

Karebear, Thank you for the welcome and the advice. Is there a chance that the section with the leaves will grow a new rhizome, or should those be taken out of the aquarium to avoid rotting if I can't take the plant back?


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Leo!

I don´t belive that the leaves can grow a new rhizome, but probably the rhizome with grow new leaves,


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not sure I understand the problem here. Are you saying your just bought leaves that are not attached to anything at all? 

Can you post a picture?


----------

